# Ship on Ice Road Truckers



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

Can anyone identify the vessel icebound in Ice Road Truckers TV series on History Channel?
It looks like an old survey vessel.
She has red hull and white superstructure.
Thanks


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Did not see that programme but that is the colours of Canadian Coast Guard vessels


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

Greetings lochluichart, I believe its a tug boat and its on the Meckenzie River. I put a thread request on IRT forum so may find the name soon.
by going to "History.com/iceroadtruckers" you can find out all you ever wanted to know about IRT and were afraid to ask. This is a great site with lots of video and info. Regards Pat.


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

Pat,
Thanks for the reply, I'll be interested to see what info comes up.
Stern of her does not look like a tug though, anyway we shall see.
Cheers


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

Greetings Lochluichart, The ship in question I have been informed is DEWSASTER. I don't have any more infor on her. Hope this helps, Regards Pat.


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

Pat,
Thanks. Done a quick search on Google but can find nothing.
I'll try checking deeper for more info.
Cheers(Thumb)


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

I noticed that the vessel appears on the Inuvik town web-site onchored on the Mackenzie River.
I have e-mailed the mayors office requesting as much info as they can provide, name, use and how it is taken in and out of the river when ice forms and thaws.
Hopefully the lack of tourists at this time of the year will give them enough free time to answer.
Bob


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

On Google Earth there is a photo of her at Inuvik.
Photo is called "Grounded Forever"
This is link http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9838800
Cheers


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Vessel is 'GSI Mariner', registered Edmonton as a Research/Survey vessel.
Full details of her dimensions/build/owner at www.tc.gc.ca/ShipRegistry/detail.asp?lang=e&ShipID=344937&category=all with a photo, which when blown up shows name, at www.flickr.com/photos/jbbar/562198385/

Dennis.


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

Well thats great that we finally know the real identity of this famous boat. Its great how a thread can develop. Well done to all. Regards Pat.


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

I was pretty sure that she was an ex-seismic vessel from the stern views.
I previously worked for GSI,(Geophysical Services Inc) who at one time owned the Mariner. I never saw her as she was always in Canada and was taken out of the water at the end of the season. The original GSI was taken over by Halliburton in mid 80's. company was reborn in 1992 and this link is to company website www.geophysicalservice.com

Thanks to all contributors.


----------



## Dave2066 (Feb 3, 2011)

I served two summers on the GSI Mariner as a part of the seismic crew in the "doghouse" operating the electronics equipment (DFS V). We did seismic surveys on the Beaufort Sea. I saw her on the show, Iceroad Truckers, and couldn't believe it! She was very small and had a draft of only 5 feet. Our home port was normally Tuk during operations, and then at the end of the season I was told they took her up towards Inuvik. I was never on the start crew or the end of the season crew. Working on the Beaufort was fantastic; at times the sea would be as calm as a bathtub making a sunset or rise even more spectacular.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Dave2066 said:


> I served two summers on the GSI Mariner as a part of the seismic crew in the "doghouse" operating the electronics equipment (DFS V). We did seismic surveys on the Beaufort Sea. I saw her on the show, Iceroad Truckers, and couldn't believe it! She was very small and had a draft of only 5 feet. Our home port was normally Tuk during operations, and then at the end of the season I was told they took her up towards Inuvik. I was never on the start crew or the end of the season crew. Working on the Beaufort was fantastic; at times the sea would be as calm as a bathtub making a sunset or rise even more spectacular.


Your first post Dave . Welcome to the site ; enjoy the trip . I was only in Tuk once ( 1979) having sailed on Kigoriak from Saint John New Brunswick . Derek


----------



## Paul Weston (Nov 25, 2014)

*GSI Mariner*



Dave2066 said:


> I served two summers on the GSI Mariner as a part of the seismic crew in the "doghouse" operating the electronics equipment (DFS V). We did seismic surveys on the Beaufort Sea. I saw her on the show, Iceroad Truckers, and couldn't believe it! She was very small and had a draft of only 5 feet. Our home port was normally Tuk during operations, and then at the end of the season I was told they took her up towards Inuvik. I was never on the start crew or the end of the season crew. Working on the Beaufort was fantastic; at times the sea would be as calm as a bathtub making a sunset or rise even more spectacular.


My Father was Captain on the GSI Mariner up until 1983


----------



## Captain Anstey (May 3, 2021)

Paul Weston said:


> *GSI Mariner*
> 
> 
> 
> My Father was Captain on the GSI Mariner up until 1983


I was her Captain in 1983 or 4 towards the seasons end. Mathew Kimball was Boat Manager at that time.


----------

